# Boiler HELP!! Asap



## davies20

Hi guys,

Need your opinions & advice ASAP on boilers.

Ours has given up, great timing of course & we need a new one - NOT a combination, as we run a heat only unvented system. We have broke it down to three & can't decide;

1: Worcester Bosch 
2: Valliant
3: Alpha 

Note the plumber is really pushing the Alpha, is this because they are genuinely good, or more for personal gain!

PLEASE, please help as this is a massive investment!


----------



## Soul boy 68

I would thoroughly recommend a Valliant, had mine for 7 years with no problems what so ever, very reliable boilers and parts are very easy to get to should the time comes to replace them. I can't comment on Alpha but my engineer who services my boiler says that Worcester Bosch boilers while good but not as good as the Valliant, the parts are a ball ache to get to which usually means dismantling half the boiler to change certain parts leading to higher labour costs. Don't forget to have Magni clean installed which collects all the muck in to a container thus avoiding going through the boiler and clogging it up over a period of time.


----------



## davies20

Thanks soul boy - we had one in our old house for 7 years to be fair but just before we sold it started playing up which left a bad taste in our mouth I think!

Can you comment on the Alpha?


----------



## Soul boy 68

davies20 said:


> Thanks soul boy - we had one in our old house for 7 years to be fair but just before we sold it started playing up which left a bad taste in our mouth I think!
> 
> Can you comment on the Alpha?


Sorry Davis, I can't as I have never owned one. do some research on these Boilers then you can make an informed decision.


----------



## davies20

I've been researching all night.

All the reviews I find are years old, and thus aren't current. However, they aren't very positive the reviews!


----------



## Soul boy 68

davies20 said:


> I've been researching all night.
> 
> All the reviews I find are years old, and thus aren't current. However, they aren't very positive the reviews!


You mean the 3 boilers you're interested in aren't positive? Quite surprised by this! I don't know what else to suggest, all I can say is from my experience with my Valliant has been very good, I have my Boiler serviced every year without fail and in 7 years of owner ship it's been very reliable and efficient. Probably given it the kiss of death now :lol:


----------



## muzzer

Mum had a Vailant and had nothing but problems with it but then that could be because she had an uncanny knack for getting people in to do the job who were highly recommended and turned out to be charlatans.


----------



## Soul boy 68

muzzer said:


> Mum had a Vailant and had nothing but problems with it but then that could be because she had an uncanny knack for getting people in to do the job who were highly recommended and turned out to be charlatans.


The way I see it, Boilers can be like cars, everyone raves about certain brands and how one brand is better than another, fact is even the best can have a few problems. It's about trying to way up the pros and cons and try to strike a right balance.


----------



## muzzer

Soul boy 68 said:


> The way I see it, Boilers can be like cars, everyone raves about certain brands and how one brand is better than another, fact is even the best can have a few problems. It's about trying to way up the pros and cons and try to strike a right balance.
> 
> View attachment 52601


Agreed and as i said, i don't think it was the boiler just the halfwits who fitted it but i can only speak from experience and hers was not a good one. I could tell you about this amazing and brilliant gas fire company she found to get a new gas fire from, who bodged the instalation and then refused to fix it after she coughed up nearly £1500.


----------



## davies20

Sorry soul boy I was referring to the reviews for the Alpha!!

The vaillent & Worcester have reasonably good review, but with them being more popular you generally get reviews where folk just waffle on rather than sticking to facts!


----------



## Soul boy 68

davies20 said:


> Sorry soul boy I was referring to the reviews for the Alpha!!
> 
> The vaillent & Worcester have reasonably good review, but with them being more popular you generally get reviews where folk just waffle on rather than sticking to facts!


It's that old cliche Davis, do you listen to your Heart or your Head? I can only recommend Valliant and not because of bias but because it's been that good and yes if Cowboys do a bodge job then one would blame the boiler, Try going on trust a trader who have reputable tradesman on the website, read up on tradesman local to you, give them a call and get three quotes and ask them for their opinions of Worcester and Valliant then take it from there.


----------



## davies20

Well with having 4 children & a rather large house we have got the tradesmen lined up - he's just waiting on us for the go ahead on which boiler to bring with him!

It's gonna be a worcester or vaillant I reckon


----------



## Soul boy 68

davies20 said:


> Well with having 4 children & a rather large house we have got the tradesmen lined up - he's just waiting on us for the go ahead on which boiler to bring with him!
> 
> It's gonna be a worcester or vaillant I reckon


Best of luck Davis, I'm sure you'll make the right decision, let us know how you get on.


----------



## davies20

Thanks for the faith &#55357;&#56834;

It's costing enough so I hope it's the right one!


----------



## nbray67

Worcester or Valiant all day long pal.

You want the warranty/customer service on such an outlay, Alpha are a mid range boiler but with supposed dire customer service.

We had a W.Bosch fitted a few months ago, was originally supposed to be a Valiant but BG who agreed the deal, quoted the wrong type of boiler for our system so they fitted the W.Bosch at their cost.

It's a quality boiler compared to the Potterton it replaced and we run it on the HIVE system which is also very neat.

Have a look here - https://www.theecoexperts.co.uk/which-boiler-is-best


----------



## MrMatt

I had an alpha CD13R installed on an open vented system in 2007. Its had a service every year and other than that the only part that needed replacing was the seal on the cover that is removed to do the service.

Also had a Vaillant on an open vented system installed 5 years go in another place and that has only needed services too.


----------



## davies20

nbray67 said:


> Worcester or Valiant all day long pal.
> 
> You want the warranty/customer service on such an outlay, Alpha are a mid range boiler but with supposed dire customer service.
> 
> We had a W.Bosch fitted a few months ago, was originally supposed to be a Valiant but BG who agreed the deal, quoted the wrong type of boiler for our system so they fitted the W.Bosch at their cost.
> 
> It's a quality boiler compared to the Potterton it replaced and we run it on the HIVE system which is also very neat.
> 
> Have a look here - https://www.theecoexperts.co.uk/which-boiler-is-best


Ours will be replacing a potterton funnily enough!!

We would like hive or nest to run it on but the plumber seems reluctant to install it, not sure why.



MrMatt said:


> I had an alpha CD13R installed on an open vented system in 2007. Its had a service every year and other than that the only part that needed replacing was the seal on the cover that is removed to do the service.
> 
> Also had a Vaillant on an open vented system installed 5 years go in another place and that has only needed services too.


Cheers buddy, I think we would be fine with an alpha, but you just can't argue with the big players like W/B & Vaillant!


----------



## funkydunk

Definitely go wb or vaillant. Worcester after care is second to none. For day to day use you probably won't notice any difference in them working or reliability. Alpha are a budget boiler. I fitted a few with no problems but i wouldn't have one in my house.


----------



## shaqs77

Another vaillant owner here. The WB is meant to be good


----------



## steelghost

Our Vaillant unvented system is six years old and going strong. Helps we have a really good heating engineer to look after it.


----------



## Fentum

I've had WB and several Vaillant over the years. No problems with either. 

I then had another brand designed to go in a basement - nothing but trouble. Had it pulled and Vaillant put in. Bliss all round.

Peter


----------



## MDC250

Had a Vaillant fitted in my last place. It was or certainly seemed decent and was going strong when we moved. I'd have another.


----------



## dholdi

If its between WB and Vaillant I would go with the latter.
The WB is far more complex to work on, installers like them but they don't have to work on them.
Download the manuals for both and look at the internal layout and you will see what I mean.
The new Ideal Vogues are worth a look too.


----------



## Naddy37

I’d be going Vailant any day of the week.


----------



## Helicopter_red

Definitely a Boiler with decent spares and service back up not in the trade so dont know the boilers that well

The biggest problem is, they all make boilers for each other now, my parents had a valiant 20+ years ago which was brilliant, Brother had one 5 years ago which was nothing but problems (talking Combi's) 
I had a Potterton 24i which was really a Worcester/Bosch or was it the other way around? it was faulty on day one the evaporator tank was damaged and i had to change the diaphragm every year as it would keep splitting
I think you have to hedge your bets with the big boys really!

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Deadshot

How much have they quoted for them? The alpha are a lot cheaper, with heat only there isn’t much to go wrong but still wouldn’t want an alpha my self, the installer might be on a scheme with them where they get free iPad etc every 5 sold etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20

Deadshot said:


> How much have they quoted for them? The alpha are a lot cheaper, with heat only there isn't much to go wrong but still wouldn't want an alpha my self, the installer might be on a scheme with them where they get free iPad etc every 5 sold etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha it's really funny you say that as the way it's being promoted doesn't come across natural & luckily for me I've been born with a fair bit of common sense!

As for pricing there is only £300 difference from Alpha to Vaillant at the top!


----------



## richtung

We had a Vailant installed a few months ago (albeit a combi).

I researched the matter to death and it was a close call between Vailant and WB.

In the end, we opted for a Vailant as they generally had better reviews. We went with a Vailant accredited fitter and upgraded to the 10 year warranty. We also went for a powerflush with magnacleanse. Also had a Fernox TF1 Omega filter installed.

If i remember correctly, the powerflush and magnetic filter are required in order for the Vailant warranty to be valid.

The boiler has been working faultlessly.

Hope this helps.

Rich

EDIT: might be worth thinking about Glow Worm boilers? Also made by Vailant but tend to be cheaper than the vailant branded boilers.


----------



## GSD

As above had a Valiant for 4 years now never had a problem,when fitted also had the flush and inhibitors added and the magnetic thing.


----------



## 0-MAT-0

I had a new boiler a few years back. I wanted a Valliant but the plumber said go for a Glow Worm one. I was hesitant at first, but as he stated, they are made in the same factory in Belper Derbyshire, with the same parts, and are cheaper.
I had it installed and it is a brilliant one, came with a 7 year warranty. More boiler for your money with Glow Worm.


----------



## tictap

We need a new boiler shortly as well, a gas fitter who's friends of the family said the best boiler in his opinion is Worcester so that's what i'm getting.


----------



## Nanoman

Just watch you're not being ripped off. Check the price of the boiler online and then add labour. 

Unless you're buying new rads and plumbing, often unnecessary, there shouldn't be much additional cost. 

Changing a boiler isn't a huge job, even if it's being relocated. 

I had a boiler changed 27kW Vokera combi for £1000 inc new TRVS on rads. 

Also had a 27kW Baxi, all new plumbing and 7 rads in a 3 bed house with a Hive for around £2500. Old boiler removed from kitchen, new boiler located in garage. Hot water tank removed from cupboard, etc.


----------



## davies20

Nanoman said:


> Just watch you're not being ripped off. Check the price of the boiler online and then add labour.
> 
> Unless you're buying new rads and plumbing, often unnecessary, there shouldn't be much additional cost.
> 
> Changing a boiler isn't a huge job, even if it's being relocated.
> 
> I had a boiler changed 27kW Vokera combi for £1000 inc new TRVS on rads.
> 
> Also had a 27kW Baxi, all new plumbing and 7 rads in a 3 bed house with a Hive for around £2500. Old boiler removed from kitchen, new boiler located in garage. Hot water tank removed from cupboard, etc.


Hahaha you've got to be kidding! Get your **** to Derbyshire & see how far that would get you, I'm paying nearly that for new boiler, 2x zone valves, magnaclean & flush!

Tradesmen Round here literally charge whatever they want, it's crazy!


----------



## RedUntilDead

My preference is Vallaint as I did loads of research and I deal with plumbers and merchants everyday. WB is still good. I wanted an intergas at first but the one I wanted was out of stock. They are bomb proof, have the fewest moving parts and the quietest boiler you will find. 
I chose my boiler last year on the performance figures which no other boiler got near. I fitted it myself and it was easy but I cant see how fitting a boiler is not easy. 
Fitters stick with what they know so will recommend as such. Stand in a decent merchants and watch the social housing guys collect ideal boilers - cheap to buy and easy to fit.
The new baxi boilers keep getting a mention but I couldnt bring myself to consider them after bad experiences with their older stuff. 

Buy a decent brand and you wont go wrong.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

My last Ideal boiler lasted almost 40 years, so that's what I bought again.


----------



## G.P

Mikesphotaes said:


> My last Ideal boiler lasted almost 40 years, so that's what I bought again.


Here in Worcestershire I'm wondering how long we have left with our Worcester as the parts are now becoming obsolete, and when the time comes its between a Worcester or Ideal, as suggested by employees at Worcester..


----------



## davies20

Well just to update you all. Going off the strength of mention on this thread & that the fact we kind of forgot the boiler in our last house went for 9 years whilst we were there with no major issue, we decided to order the dearest, the Valliant!

Thanks for all your comments guys, and if I can be arsed with photobucket I'll try & post some pictures after the install


----------



## Soul boy 68

davies20 said:


> Well just to update you all. Going off the strength of mention on this thread & that the fact we kind of forgot the boiler in our last house went for 9 years whilst we were there with no major issue, we decided to order the dearest, the Valliant!
> 
> Thanks for all your comments guys, and if I can be arsed with photobucket I'll try & post some pictures after the install


You've made the right choice Davis, I'm confident the Valliant Boiler won't let you down. :thumb:


----------



## davies20

Soul boy 68 said:


> You've made the right choice Davis, I'm confident the Valliant Boiler won't let you down. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 52614


Cheers chap! Fingers crossed! :thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead

They come with a really long warranty too, so make sure you register it after installing it:thumb: they will contact you when service is due. I could pay a local company anything from £60 for this,but I preferred their own engineer as he should have good product knowledge and it was only about £70 anyway.
Valliant offered a service package which at the time I thought was worth it for someone who needs it.
Mine is the the 938 ecotec and we love him like family


----------



## davies20

Ladies & Gentlemen, 

She's in!! They have got to come back tomorrow to finish a few bits off like putting the inhibitor in etc.

What's the easiest way to post a picture as that's what we all want!


----------



## Andyblue

davies20 said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen,
> 
> She's in!! They have got to come back tomorrow to finish a few bits off like putting the inhibitor in etc.
> 
> What's the easiest way to post a picture as that's what we all want!


And just in time with the apparent cold snap coming in - freezing outside here tonight.


----------



## nbray67

davies20 said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen,
> 
> She's in!! They have got to come back tomorrow to finish a few bits off like putting the inhibitor in etc.
> 
> What's the easiest way to post a picture as that's what we all want!


Use IMGUR pal.

Upload an image to the site, select size as 'large thumbnail' click the BB Code link and then paste it into your thread and voila! Pic uploaded.


----------



## davies20

Didn't appear to give me the options you mention nbray, how's is this ;



http://imgur.com/ko1Rj


----------



## davies20

Andyblue said:


> And just in time with the apparent cold snap coming in - freezing outside here tonight.


Your not wrong Andy! Luckily the fault on the boiler was intermittent, but it meant standing & pressing the reset button 10 times over before it would fire up, I defo wouldn't want to do a full day & night with no heating at the moment!


----------



## nbray67

davies20 said:


> Didn't appear to give me the options you mention nbray, how's is this ;
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ko1Rj


I can see it pal when I click the link.

Basically, upload to IMGUR, click on the image you want to upload and the above screenshot is what appears to enable an upload.
That's from a laptop though.

Here you go -


----------

